# Acoustic Size



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Guys, I recently sold my dreadnought because it was just a bit too big for me. I loved the tone and the volume , but playing with a chunk of wood digging into your chest isn't fun. So now that it is sold I am in the market for something just a little smaller. What would you guys recommend for me. I was told an NL-00 would be a nice size but i can't even find anything on google showing that size. Unless it really is an 00 size but the NL- is proprietary to be different from other manufacturers. I like the shape of the dreadnought, the tone the volume etc, so what size do you guys think will still give me the volume and the tone?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm not sure if a.taylor gs mini is too small, but I love mine. Best acoustic I've ever owned. When set up right, it plays almost as easy as an electric.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm a dreadnaught fan but I played with someone who had one of those Martin 000-28 Eric Clapton's. Pricey but what a full, loud tone. I was surprise at how room filling it was. Now I don't know if the EC is much better than a standard 000-28, but if you get a chance to play either one, you should check it out. If I wasn't still loving my dreads, I would consider one of those.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't like the shape of the 00 for some reason. I'm going to have to hit a guitar store and look at some stuff in person. I just wished all the manufacturers sued the same codes for size. I'm probably going to get something custom made so I have to make sure its the right size and shape and still feels comfortable. I love the shape of the dread with the cutaway it's the main reason my first acoustic was a dread. The 00 just looks weird to me.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

It was the triple-0, the bigger one. But I get your drift - I'm the same. I like the shape of dreads and the rounder shapes don't appeal to me as much.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I like the auditorium shape as well with the cutout. I don't need a cutout, just saying it looks appealing. The 00 and 000 all seem to be stretched. 


If I get an 00 size, what is the difference between a 12 and 14 fret model?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

It's where the neck joins the body. I never really 'got' 12 fret. They seem to be a nod to tradition.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

So both will have the same number of frets, it's just what fret is at the neck joint? I'm assuming this must affect tone somewhat.


----------



## photodork (Aug 2, 2014)

if you can, head to a L +M's near you and try a larrivee OM body. very comfortable size with tons of tone and volume. I have an om-03 in quilted mahogany and spruce and it just sings.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Well from what I can gather on lower bout sizes, an 00 is around 14" and a dread is about 16" and i think the om is around 15 inches, so it is between the 00 and the om. I will have to hit a music store and play a few.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Have a look at Taylor's Grand Symphony or Grand Auditorium (can't recall which is the smaller one).


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

The grand concert looks nice but they say it's for fingerpicking, but it is a bit smaller at the lower bout than a dread (15" vs 16")and thinner

Grand auditorium has same lower bout size as a dread...

Grand symphony is bigger than a dread at the lower bout 

They also have the big Baby which is a 15/16 size of their dread. But no cutaway

I'm going to L&M tomorrow to see if they have a box to ship a guitar. I will try a few of these out and see how they feel and sound.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> Grand auditorium has same lower bout size as a dread...


And I suspect it has a more narrow waist width. It always "feels" smaller when I play the Taylor model 114 vs model 110. I have been looking at these specific Taylor models for several years. Maybe someday! 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

High/Deaf said:


> It's where the neck joins the body. I never really 'got' 12 fret. They seem to be a nod to tradition.



the bridge position shifts to a wider area of the soundboard, the bracing shifts as well..... i've never done a side by side comparison but it appeals to some.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Well so far I like the tone of the 312ce and the 314ce, now I have to try both assuming they are available at the local shop


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Played a Taylor 416ce at l&m. I'm in love . Lol


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> Played a Taylor 416ce at l&m. I'm in love . Lol


Dear Santa,

I have been exceptionally good all year..........


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

The lower bout is bigger than a dread by 1/4 inch but the pinched waist makes it very comfortable. What a gorgeous guitar. The low end is not as deep as a dread but the mids and highs are more pronounced. I'll be grabbing this baby in a few days. 
Grand Symphony shape, ovangkol body with sitka spruce top. Expression system 2 electronics. What a beauty


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats. Let's see it when you get it.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

So I did some research to see what prices were like for this guitar. Taylor's website has it at about 3k US MSRP. On reverb, even a used one is going for close to 3k CDN! The L&M price is no where near that high. So I went back tonight and went over the finish with a fine tooth comb and found absolutely nothing wrong with it. They actually have 3 of them, 2 used and 1 new. The one used one was 100 bucks cheaper than the new, but there were pimples in the finish. (!!?? A 3K guitar with pimples?) I took a look at the second used one and it had a few marks on it. so I asked the guy at L&M what the deal was on the brand new one only being a few bucks more than the used blemished ones and he said the guitar has been in the store for over a year. So it is a demo but there isn't a mark on the thing!! So I grabbed it for what I think is a steal considering the prices I've seen on the net. I'll post photos in a day or two.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> ... So I grabbed it ....... I'll post photos in a day or two.


WOW!...CONGRATS!!! ...I am so jealous!

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Picked it up on the way to work my crappy midnight shift. Hopefully I will be awake enough when I get home in the morning to play it for an hour or so. (damn I hate shiftwork)


----------

